# New find: Seiko World Clock



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey!

Went antique shopping today and happened upon this Seiko world clock for only $13! I work in the aviation industry so it'll make a good desk accessory.

It's made of brass and while I had to clean it a bit afterwards seems in great condition.

Also the plane doesn't tick but rather moves smoothly across the continents, quite unique in my opinion.

Pic!


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Your clock looks great. That is a good find.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## skorpyo (Sep 8, 2009)

I really like that. On eBay they run about $40-50 dollars plus shipping


----------



## rockroyalty (Apr 9, 2013)

What a bargain... looks epic


----------



## Oralia (Nov 6, 2016)

I need that for my office.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice Seiko world time clock. I'll close my eyes imagine that is a Boeing 707 circling the globe.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Since the clock is labeled "Seiko Quartz" on the dial I expect it is
powered by battery.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Abeer (Jan 15, 2015)

great find!


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice clock. I acquired one awhile ago, it looks great but needs a new movement and had no luck finding one.


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

I have this same exact clock from Seiko. It was a gift given to me by my brother way back (many years ago) when Seiko first came out with them. I'll never give it up as long as I am alive. You don't see that particular style around much and they seem to be rare. You are the first person/member to mention it (that I am aware of). I always get compliments about it from people that visit and you can see why, it draws attention. Anyway it's good to know that someone else also enjoys having one as well. 

It's a one of a kind clock with a unique style all it's own. Some years ago I also walked into a clock shop/repair store and remember seeing that exact same Seiko clock but in silver color believe it or not! You got me thinking now maybe, just maybe I should go back and see if (by chance and a long shot) it's still there?

Anyway thanks for posting and sharing!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Man, 13 bones, thats a great score and looks a treat, congrats

Cant believe im posting in the clock forum, this could be a sign im getting out of control in this hobby lol


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Lol I had the same thought when I was originally posting yet here we are.



Cobia said:


> Man, 13 bones, thats a great score and looks a treat, congrats
> 
> Cant believe im posting in the clock forum, this could be a sign im getting out of control in this hobby lol


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Also thanks everyone for the comments, clock is still going strong and actually gets lots of compliments when people walk by my desk.


----------



## schwiiing (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm glad to see that there's some fondness for this clock. I spotted one in pristine condition and couldn't pass it up. Just picked it up, today.


----------



## TaylorBG1 (Jun 8, 2018)

I've never seen such beautiful watches, they are gorgeous! I am impressed


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

They been all rage in 90-s. Good find


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Seiko and Lord King made numerous variant models in this form. Most have a 12-hour hand plus the reverse-numbered 24-hour disc, with the cities ring around the outside being moveable to reflect the local time zone.

I have what I believe is a fairly rare variant that is pure 24 hour: the main disk shows cities and rotates clockwise once per day with hours fixed around the outside.









Here it's showing 05:49 GMT; 14:49 in 'Nippon' (in red).


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

What the heck is this clock? Never saw a ‘clock world timer’!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

dannyking said:


> What the heck is this clock? Never saw a 'clock world timer'!!


Here's a sample of twelve 24-hour variants; I'm sure many more can be found in 12 and 24-hour format.


----------



## BOND007 (Mar 13, 2013)

Love the silver dial on this piece. Very classy... belongs with a world map or globe adjacent. Gonna search for these on the interwebs!


----------



## smk582 (Jul 11, 2011)

13 bucks!? That's a gorgeous clock and what seems like a really cool movement. Great find! I had no idea Seiko made these. Thanks for posting. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)

SEIKO World Clock owner checking in.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks to be in fine shape. Any idea on age?


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)

John MS said:


> Looks to be in fine shape. Any idea on age?


Thanks. It's in like new condition and approximately 35 years old. The movement is quartz, single C cell battery, labeled SEIKOSHA, CO LTD.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

I really dig that clock. So cool.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)

For anyone interested it is SEIKO ref #QZ885A. Here's a few more photos.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Could that be a Boeing 707 circling round the dial?


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog (Feb 13, 2019)

John MS said:


> Could that be a Boeing 707 circling round the dial?


Fuselage is too fat and wings are not skinny enough (in my opinion). I think they were going for a 747. The age is about right.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I have a variation on the OP's clock; mine is with a dark wooden case and silver dial. Otherwise the same. I bought mine in 2013; cost me a bit more than $13 though!


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

VERY nice find....and for $13?! An absolute steal IMO.


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

guspech750 said:


> I really dig that clock. So cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like them, I concur...!


----------



## ICUdude (Feb 7, 2017)

That's an awesome pickup but taking the price into account, that's an insane deal.


----------



## Madstacks (Nov 11, 2018)

I just bought on of these, having it sent from the US to the UK, mint in the original box with stickers on! £60 posted with import costs. 

Cheaper than most of my watches thats for sure!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Post a pic when you get a chance!!!


----------



## Madstacks (Nov 11, 2018)

Certainly will!, looking at mid to late February for delivery on it.


----------

